# Binding Angles



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

basser said:


> I am going to be mounting my bindings to my snowboard but I am unsure the angle to put them at. My feet feel comfortable at around 15° and -5° but is that what i'm looking for?


If your feet are comfortable, that's the cue. Personally, i can't do +15. My front knee hurts and i fall a lot. Not sure why. Don't care why.... I go +18 -9 and it works so i go with that.

I like +21 -6 as well, but then the -6 foot gets some toe drag. It all depends what you feel comfortable on.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm with F1EA on this one... You have to try different settings and find what works for you.

I started at 0 back, +45 front as pretty much everyone in the 80's did, then played with things from there.

For years I rode -9 +9, now I'm doing +15 or +18 front and -6 or so on the back.

Last year I tried a forward stance one day, I think I matched what Terje rides, couldn't stand it, felt very awkward and tougher to control.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

When I take newer riders out with me I get them to start out with a very neutral stance (if they have no frame of reference already), then after a few runs, I will watch them and ask them how it feels. I carry a small multi-tool with me and I can change the stance right on the hill if necessary. 

As others have said, 'feel' is the determining factor here.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

basser said:


> I am going to be mounting my bindings to my snowboard but I am unsure the angle to put them at. My feet feel comfortable at around 15° and -5° but is that what i'm looking for?


You won't know til your sliding on snow, for now like F1EA says go with what's comfortable cuz that's a good starting point.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Been all over the map with binding angles. 
Start with what feels comfortable, then tweak it from there... 
Nothing like riding to reveal what binding angle works best..:eyetwitch2:





:snowboard3:


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

sounds good!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You didn't mention if you were a NooB rider still learning the basics or if you have a few seasons under your belt. So I will only add that if you are still very new? Don't fiddle too much with your binding angles or forward lean on the highbacks. 

In the beginning you haven't enough experience or muscle memory to be able to tell if any particular small incremental change has much effect. If anything, in the beginning I suggest trying a few Large changes in your angles just so you know where things go from "ridable" to "OMG!! This sucks ass!

Once you've discovered those extremes? Wherever you set them in between that, if you are reasonably comfortable and not having a lot of trouble with board control,..? Ride them and get proficient with them set like that for a good while. Then,.. When you make small changes you will be better able to judge if the change was better or worse!!

As you have already heard here,.. Very few of us are riding the same angles we started out with!!! . Presently, I ride regular @ +18° / -9°


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I only started boarding last year, so I would definitely consider myself a noob. However, I managed to learn quite in that season and would say that I can hold my own. The reason I was asking about binding angles is because this season I bought my own equipment and i'm just figuring out how to set her up. Also, do all rental shops set their bindings at the same degrees? because i'm not sure what the angle I rode on last year was.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

The first indicator for binding angle is how your feet is naturally angled while you're standing up. Then from there, you can adjust and ride and adjust, etc


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is something to consider. Do you plan on learning how to ride switch at all? This may affect your angles. 

It's a lot easier to ride switch now then say 3 years from now.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> Here is something to consider. Do you plan on learning how to ride switch at all? This may affect your angles.
> 
> It's a lot easier to ride switch now then say 3 years from now.


yeah, I want to learn to ride switch. My board is set back 1.3cm but that shouldn't really make a difference. How would it affect the angles?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If you want to ride switch you may want to try a duck stance although many will say that you can still ride switch +15/-5.

It's personal preference and you have to try it to see how you like it and how you feel. Try something like +9/-9 then try +12/-12, then try +15/-15. It's going to take time for you to figure out how comfortable you are. Some people i know ride switch perfectly fine at +15/-9 while others are +18/-12.

It's a long journey!


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> If you want to ride switch you may want to try a duck stance although many will say that you can still ride switch +15/-5.
> 
> It's personal preference and you have to try it to see how you like it and how you feel. Try something like +9/-9 then try +12/-12, then try +15/-15. It's going to take time for you to figure out how comfortable you are. Some people i know ride switch perfectly fine at +15/-9 while others are +18/-12.
> 
> It's a long journey!


alright, should I start off trying equal degrees or just whatever feels good


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Start at 15/-9 and ride a few runs, then try another angle and ride a few runs, and repeat. You need to give each stance a little time for your body to adjust unless it is too painful.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

sounds good, thanks for the advice


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

basser said:


> ....this season I bought my own equipment and i'm just figuring out how to set her up. Also, do all rental shops set their bindings at the same degrees? because i'm not sure what the angle I rode on last year was.


This is only a guess, but unless you specified a particular angle? They probably did start you out with some sort of equal ducked angles. Probably +/-15° or 12°. Again,.. Just a guess. If you weren't feeling any noticeable difference each time you rented a board, they proly did have a default angle they set things up with. :shrug:

Regardless,.. You gotcher own shit now! :jumping1: You can start anywhere you like and adjust it from there. Start off ducked with equal +\- angles or add a little more to your lead foot, subtract a little from your back. Unless you've got est's. those changes will occur in 3° increments. 

Don't sweat it too much. Whatever you start with, if it's _REALLY_ not for you? You'll figure that out in short order. (...if getting this "spot on" right first time out was a necessity to learning to ride? Nobody would be snowboarding!!) 

:hairy:


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

thanks man, i've got a pretty good idea now, appreciate the help.


----------



## Max Agro (Jan 3, 2015)

Like everyone has said, try a lot of angles and find out what works for you. When I first stated riding around 30 years ago everyone rode high positive angles. My first setup was 27 and 12 and I rode that for years. Back then everyone rode facing forward instead of having your shoulders aligned with the board. When duck stance first came out, I swore that I would never try them because I thought they would kill my knees.

Fast forward to today, I've ridden many different angles and now ride 15 -15 which has really improved my switch riding although I could ride switch pretty good even at 27 12 although it was a bit trickier.

The main point is that you need to find what works for you and that may change as your riding progresses.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Next time you go take a dump

Look down @ your feet, there it is.

If you ride goofy, use your left hand & grab the toilet paper from the right hand side of the toilet.

Quick, look down. Don't go past that.

Anywhere in between is personal preference.:eyetwitch2:

Bwa ha ha ha. You know you all are gonna try it. haha ha ha


TT


----------

